# Rocking Chair - The Finale!



## Chris Knight (27 May 2004)

I think we left it here :- http://chrisknight.info/woodwork/rocking_chair/rocking_chair_17.htm

It has now moved on to its (not inevitable) conclusion but one I am very pleased with. The project provided me with plenty of challenge but I was helped greatly by Hal Taylor's instructions - and he was always on the end of the phone if need be. You can follow the project to the end by clicking on the links.

I have now embarked on chair number two - this one for my wife. After that, if I am still in sculptural mood, I shall adapt the joinery and design for a swivel chair for myself.

For anyone who has a hankering for something a bit different, I can thoroughly recommend this project. The cost of the plans is a bit steep but considering the quality of the instructions and the personal help Hal offers, I reckon they are excellent value. I have enjoyed it immensely and learnt a lot. And id anyone goes this route, I will be glad to help.

It was a wonderful excuse for a load of new tools (and if I followed the example of some of Hal's students, I could make a living out of making more of these chairs - so the tools really were justified - weren't they?)

Thank you for staying the course!

For those who get bored reading, here is the end product:-


----------



## Mdotflorida (27 May 2004)

Stunning !!! A great job.


----------



## Alf (27 May 2004)

Chris,

Oh boy, what a stunner; I bet you're grinning like a Cheshire Cat.  The oiled finish has brought out the figure of the wood to perfection; that tiger stripe is gorgeous. But honestly, you make me sick. Not only is it beautiful but it seems to have taken you no time at all. :roll: I bet your Californian Hippy can't wait for hers. :lol: Hmm, doing one each for the family eh? Adopt me...  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Gary H (27 May 2004)

Wow Chris!
That is just superb. I only wish I had the time/money/skills/experience to create a piece of furniture, nay, *ART* such as that!! :wink: 

Now that your cranium has swelled to the appropriate dimensions I shall go and take the tutorial on your website and study!!  

Worthy of 'avatar' status!!

Ta muchly

Gary


----------



## Adam (27 May 2004)

Spot on Chris. A really really nice job. I know you had concerns over the wood, but I think it's really nice.

Best of luck with the next (and the next... and the next......and the)

Adam


----------



## Philly (27 May 2004)

Chris
Fantastic work!! :shock: 
You've done yourself proud-thanks for photographing your journey for us. I really appreciate it.
Keep up the good work,
Best regards,
Philly


----------



## Aragorn (27 May 2004)

*WOW!*
Soooo good. You must be extremely proud, and rightly so. Sarah looks _very _comfortable in the chair and I'm sure she will treasure it. How often can we hand over a project that will surely become an heirloom. This one certainly will.
Now, I can't find the bit on your website where I place my order... :wink:


----------



## Gary H (27 May 2004)

Yes, but would any of us be able to *afford* it, Aragorn!?!  
Re-mortgage, maybe?? :shock: 

Gary


----------



## Anonymous (27 May 2004)

Chris

Truly as impressive a piece of work as I have seen. The finished project looks great, but, as a woodworker, its the joints pictured on your website that do it for me.

Well done

Roy


----------



## Pete W (27 May 2004)

I always seem to be late to these events, so everything's already been said. But what the hell, I'll say it anyway... Tis a thing of beauty, Chris, and well-executed.

Now, I'm off to your web site to see what this tutorial is about .


----------



## johnjin (28 May 2004)

Hi Chris
What a project, Unbelievable, Fantastic. It has been a very interesting journey for me. I have learned a lot in the relatively short time that this project has been underway. Your photographical record is second to none and certainly made following your progress so much easier. A real heirloom that I am sure will be kept in the family for many generations. The reactions of the posts above say it all really. 
Really well done and I look forward to more of your projects.

John


----------



## llangatwgnedd (28 May 2004)

*excellent*


----------



## Anonymous (28 May 2004)

absolutely fantastic piece of art ! Warmest congratulations !

I think *chairs* in general are among the most difficult projects for an amateur. More precisely, the fact that all junctions are at OTHER than 90 degrees... that kills me !

Is there a ... simple ( :shock: ) way to bore or dig mortices at various angles ? Some particular jig or vise ?!?? Or is it just the master's eye ?

Thanks in advance
Alberto


----------



## Anonymous (28 May 2004)

Chris, you have certainly justified those tools along with my jealousy of your superb skills. Well done.

Looking forward to seeing your next project take shape

Cheers

Tony


----------



## CYC (28 May 2004)

WOW! 
Stop giggling Chris, I can hear you from here. What an achievement! No doubt you are proud and rightly so.


----------



## gidon (28 May 2004)

Chris
Just superb! Everything from the design to the choice of wood to the execution to the speed (!!!) to the finish. How long do you think it took in the end? What we put me off even starting a project like this would be the hand shaping - I'm not sure I have the eye or skill for it. How difficult did you find it? I would love to try something like this one day ... 
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Neil (28 May 2004)

What a superb piece, Chris! And the description on your website is fantastic - it has been printed off and added to my woodworking folder for inspiration  

NeilCFD


----------



## Adam (28 May 2004)

Neil":60dxax4y said:


> it has been printed off and added to my woodworking folder for inspiration
> NeilCFD



Now thats a good idea. Why didn't I think of that  . Doh.

Adam


----------



## Anonymous (28 May 2004)

Chris, 
It certainly is a very elegant chair and you have done a great job in recording the process of making it. I hope you won't feel I am hijacking your thread if I mention my rocker again for the sake of those people who are intimidated by the difficulties presented by the extensive hand shaping and tricky joinery that Hal Taylor's design involves. My rocker, of which photos can be seen at 

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/dldund ... /my_photos ,

uses relatively simple mortice-and-tenon and dowel joinery, and should not present any insurmountable problems to an experienced woodworker with a well equipped workshop. Another consideration is that my plans cost just 1/10 th of the US$275 price of Hal Taylor's plans  

Details can be seen at my website,

http://www.st.net.au/~dundas

If, like me, you are afflicted with a rather boney backside, you may find the upholstered slip seat more comfortable to relax on than a solid-wood seat of the classic Hal Taylor/Sam Maloof rockers.

Rockerau


----------



## Chris Knight (28 May 2004)

You folk really know how to make a guy feel good! No wonder I like this forum. Truly, thank you all very much for your kind and generous comments, it really does inspire me to greater efforts - the trouble is that my head is too wide to get through the workshop door at the moment!

Alf, I would love to adopt you but yours will still have to wait, the grandkids seem to have decided they each want one..

Gary, yes I thought it was about time I had an avatar and considered some fairly gloatish tools but then decided what the heck - flaunt it!

Adam, yes I did have concerns over the wood - and still do as I rough cut the bits for my wife's chair but once finished and seen in daylight it does turn out well. Still, next time I buy a load of walnut it is more likely to be the black variety - much more consistent!

Aragorn, when I turn these out at Hal Taylor's rate - one per week, you may then find an order form on my site but not before. Also as Gary says, could you afford it? At my present work rate the answer would be if you have to ask...

Alberto, I use jigs to get the angles. Sam Maloof did or maybe still does it by eye - but then I am not Sam Maloof.

John, the photographs did need some discipline but I have so often planned to photograph a project only to forget or to have at best a sketchy record and I made a very determined effort this time. It helped to have Hal's instructions available because I could see what was coming up and where a photo might usefully be taken.

CYC, Ok I'll be quiet - or at least I will try!

Gidon, I wished I had kept a count of the hours but I didn't so all I have is a guesstimate. My earliest picture of work in progress is 16 March so overall elapsed time is from then to a couple of days ago - about 9 weeks which doesn't seem that quick but I am fairly pleased considering how many jigs and things needed making. There was also a lot of waiting around, all the laminations needed a full 24 hours to dry as did all of the critical joints, in fact I can't really think of a joint that I did not allow this time for and because I don't have much space, other things I might have been getting on with had to stop on most of these occasions. With better planning and without increasing the number of laminating forms I have, I reckon I could get the time down to 4 weeks fairly easily but it would start to feel like work if I pushed it too fast.

Rockerau, the more the merrier!


----------



## trevtheturner (28 May 2004)

*SUPERB MASTERPIECE!*


----------



## Alf (28 May 2004)

Dammit Trev, he'd probably just had enough time to get his head back to a more normal size too... :roll: :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Drew (28 May 2004)

Just seen your rocker Absolutely beautiful piece of work and well matched with your account of how you made it.

well done that man

Drew


----------



## Newbie_Neil (30 May 2004)

Hi Chris

I have been following your journey from the beginning and all I can say is that you have produced a masterpiece.

You're daughter must be overjoyed.

Well done
Neil


----------



## Shadowfax (30 May 2004)

Newbie_Neil said:


> You're daughter must be overjoyed.
> 
> If she isn't there is no justice!
> Chris, the chair is brilliant. You must be overjoyed, too.
> ...


----------



## Shadowfax (30 May 2004)

Newbie_Neil said:


> You're daughter must be overjoyed.
> 
> If she isn't there is no justice!
> Chris, the chair is brilliant. You must be overjoyed, too.
> ...


----------



## Shadowfax (30 May 2004)

Looks like your chair is doubly brilliant, then!!

Nothing like repeating yourself, is there?

SF


----------



## Waka (30 May 2004)

I think it's already been said, fantastic work.

Is it destine for a WW mag?

Waka


----------



## Anonymous (31 May 2004)

What a superb piece! Now what was the address of the UK version of the Smithsonian?    Jaco (remember to log in, log in ......   )


----------



## Chris Knight (31 May 2004)

Thank you once again for the kind words. As Alf says, just as I was getting back to normal, my head gets all inflated again!

Shadowfax - yes my daugher does seem to be pretty pleased!
Waka- A certain WW mag editor did contact me a while ago. I am waiting to get editorial guidance from him - so no promises but you may just be able to see it in a mag one of these days


----------



## trevtheturner (6 Jun 2004)

Hi Chris,

Picture of 'your' chair in this month's issue of Good Woodworking.
Chair presented to H.R.H. Prince Charles by Hal Taylor. :wink: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Chris Knight (6 Jun 2004)

Trev,
Thanks for the heads up, I shall get a copy. I was planning to meet Hal at the Chairs 2004 conference at Westonbirt which he attended - unfortunately my car broke down on the way there and I couldn't make it in the end. Hal did say he was giving the chair to Prince Charles - hope he likes it. Perhaps I should send him a card saying if he wants more like it then a certain British maker could supply on the right terms..


----------



## trevtheturner (6 Jun 2004)

Hi Chris,

Should clarify my earlier posting - there is a picture of the chair (it looks nearly as good as yours) in the mag. and reference to HRH, rather than a picture of the presentation.

I'm sure HRH could do with a few, and of course he would be able to pay you well! I'm sure, in any case, he would prefer 'Made in Britain.'

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Dog (8 Jun 2004)

Superb piece of work Chris, I can imagine you are well and truly chuffed with it and I'd say go ahead and make more as I'm sure you'd find plenty of willing buyers!


----------

